# Botox injection



## dpetersen (Jan 23, 2014)

If a pt receives a trigger point injection (20552) in the same site but having to inject multiple times, can we charge for each injection with a 59 modifier, or can we only charge once?       If the injection is in a different site (ex. lt arm, rt arm), can we charge each injection with a 59 modifier on the second injection?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 23, 2014)

No 20552 is for injections in one or 2 muscles regardless of the number of injections per muscle.  If 3 or more muscles then 20553 will be used.  but again it is the number of muscles not the number of injections that count.


----------



## astancilwomack (Feb 3, 2014)

If you're billing for Botox, then you wouldn't bill trigger pont injections. Botox is considered neurolytic destruction, so you use CPTcodes 64612-64617.


----------

